# graduation!



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2006)

okay, so the school officials are hung up on ladies wearing dresses/skirts that don't pass the knee and heels/wedges to graduation (great, right after they water our football field we run around on it in heels, i can feel some broken ankles coming on already. this should be sweeeet fo sho)

my body type is thin and i'm pretty pale...like NW15 kind of pale. and by thin, i'm talking 5'7" and 98lbs. i want something that's going to flatter that body (if it's possible) which of these should i go with:

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


oh, and on a side note: would it be too tacky to wear this with nothing over it? the black looks fine, but i'm wondering if it would look tacky in any other colour?
http://www.fredericks.com/product.as...uct%5Fid=43041


----------



## star1692 (Jun 7, 2006)

If it was me with your body type I would definately go with dress #2.  It will flatter your waiste line and show off your cute shoulders.  Also, I dont think camisole would look bad at all by itself.  I see alot of girls wearing stuff like that and it looks totally cute.  I'd prolly stay with the black though.  Hope I helped a little...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 7, 2006)

i lovvvvve #2!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 7, 2006)

I loveee the second!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2006)

thank you all for your input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i ended up getting a dress like number 2, only it's dark brown and baby pink. hahaha drug my boyfriend all over the damn place looking for a dress when this one caught his eye and it just seemed to fit


----------



## ska_wiking (Jun 18, 2006)

i love de #3 one!!! it's wonderful!!!! love the plants in it


----------

